# Building a tortoise table out of a bookshelf. Tutorial with pictures.



## biochemnerd808 (May 15, 2013)

Hi all, 
I just finished writing a little tutorial post on how to build a nice tortoise table out of a bookshelf. I added the step of sinking a cement mixing tub into the middle, for deeper digging. I also repurposed two of the shelves as the legs that hold the table up. The project took me 4 hours, not counting the time it took the adhesive to dry.




Here is the link, I hope you find it useful:
http://tortaddiction.blogspot.com/2013/05/how-to-build-tortoise-table-out-of.html


----------



## jhongsen (May 16, 2013)

wow great idea , is that enclosure built on purpose for tortoise to lay eggs?


----------



## Spn785 (May 16, 2013)

Nice! I like it!


----------



## kathyth (May 16, 2013)

Great link! I just love the idea!
Thank you!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (May 16, 2013)

The tortoise ('Lady') who lives in it is our newest rescue, and is in quarantine until September, so for now the enclosure is just deep for her digging, burrowing fun.  Russian tortoises love digging and burrowing. Lady has already gotten all grubby digging into there! 



jhongsen said:


> wow great idea , is that enclosure built on purpose for tortoise to lay eggs?


----------



## WillTort2 (May 16, 2013)

Very nice job! You're correct; every indoor enclosure should have a gallows!


----------

